# Foam knife on Cremina



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

I've wanted this since I got a Cremina. The boys at HG One created an adapter for the Cremina to take Marzocco-size steam tips, so I ordered one. I was unable to find a UK supplier of the Sproline Foam Knife, and the shipping on the Espresso Parts website was almost as much as the overpriced tip, but I persevered, and in the end Espresso Parts shipped it to me for $15, albeit without 100% insurance.

I've had my first few goes with it tonight, and I don't have a clue how to make good foam with it yet. It's huge compared with the usual steam tip, which I hadn't appreciated. Opening the wand up seems to give lots of "wet steam", so there's obviously going to be a bit of a learning curve.

I got what I wanted, though. Huzzah.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

How about some pics - preferably a clip.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Doesn't a purge get rid of the wet steam?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

CamV6 said:


> Doesn't a purge get rid of the wet steam?


I think it can be caused by a boiler at a low temp or over full as well. Not heard of wand tip making a difference however.


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

Bear in mind I haven't had much time to practice yet. I think perhaps the bore of the Foam Knife is quite wide for a Cremina, so if you open the valve, the pressure from the boiler can drop quite quickly, which may be the root of the problem. I haven't yet worked out how gentle to be with the valve, and I'm sure once I've practiced a bit more, I will get better results


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I really don't think the cremina has the umpf for a sproline, they are designed for commercial machines.


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

Some time has passed, and I'd almost go to the point of despair. I was considering switching back to one of my other steam tips (kindly machined for me by a friend).

Today I made a drink which was somewhere between a flat white and a latte for my wife. This is an unusual size, so I selected the smaller jug I normally use for flatties and cortados, and filled it more than usual. Bang - perfect foam.

It remains to be seen whether I can repeat this.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Start with the wand angled into the jug with just the tip barely below the surface.

Let it Chug,chug a few times & then push the wand & tip into the far corner. Should produce an amazing amount of whirlpool. Be careful not to let it flow over the side of the jug.

The knife & wand will retain a lot of milk on completion. I blow it through & then let the whole tip stand in hot water until the next steaming. Then its necessary to blow the wand & tip clear of water again before starting over.

I'm sure you will get great foam with practice.


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

ronsil said:


> I'm sure you will get great foam with practice.


My method is different to yours, but you were right, with practice I have worked out how to get consistently superb foam


----------

